# This is pretty freaky



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Nice vert, Dwight.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Damn thats an awesome picture

I wanna get that as a poster


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Ohh shoot :eek8: :jawdrop:


----------



## orlmagicmnvikings (Jun 16, 2005)

THAT IS AWESOME! GREAT PIC! :clap: :jawdrop:


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

He literally is kissing the rim :kissmy:


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice find Yo.


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

Looks like a superimposed pic to me.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Holy Crap.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

RapsFan said:


> Looks like a superimposed pic to me.












still think so?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..










Look at the picture perfect shooting form. Beautiful.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, Dwight Howard...this is your year.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Damn thats an awesome picture
> 
> I wanna get that as a poster


agreed


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Dwight Howard is a freak.. I mean that in the best way possible.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

The sig says it all (although I'm sure I stole the idea off.. Captain Obvious I think???)


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

No way is that his vert... probably took at least two power steps.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> No way is that his vert... probably took at least two power steps.


Probably a one step jump ... he is nearly 7 foot and I believe before the draft measured with a vert in the mid-30s, so it certainly is possible.


----------

